# Kuota Owners...Check this out



## stunzeed

So there have not been many recent threads about any of these bikes. All of the older threads only have good things to say about these bikes. Lets see some pics and hear some more recent reviews. I am considering the Kuota Kredo so want to find out some more on this lesser known italian company


----------



## dbmather

Stunzeed, not sure what you're looking for beyond the previous consistently positive comments on Kuota (I'm one of the folks who has been very positive about my Kebel. Still am really positive about it). In addition to my positive experience with the Kebel, I know a few people who have had either the Kharma or one of Kuota's tri-bikes (can't remember the names). And there's one guy I see on the road fairly often who has a Kredo. Don't know him beyond being stopped at red lights a couple of times and exchanging positive comments about our respective Kuotas. He likes his Kredo a lot, and I know nothing about why he likes it, whether or not he races it, etc.

Seems like it's a good company, and they design really good bikes. They're designed in Italy but actually manufactured in Taiwan; seems like Kuota keeps a tight watch on quality control, as I've never heard or read anything negative about build quality.

Here's the picture of mine...been on here before, but happy to show it off again.

View attachment 100423


----------



## ahumblecycler

I just bought a Kebel and I love her thus far. I have close to 100 miles and plan to put many more today. She is still, great power transfer, but provides a smooth, effortless ride across various surfaces. She doesn't mute the road as I feel everything but the negativeness is surpressed. Also, climbing is unbelievable as I went from a triple to a double and excel on hills that I had trouble with on my small ring.

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=28891&cat=500&ppuser=290503


----------



## jimi

i agree there aren't many posts on the kuota bikes , probably because there are not many people riding them.


----------



## metricEee

*my story*

I got a Kuota Kredo, and in all honesty I loved it- for a few months. Then it started cracking where the seat stays connect to the dropouts. Kuota is telling me that because the bikeshop sold me the frame over the internet that I don't have a warranty. Needless to say, I'm not impressed with the company or the bike. If the bike wouldn't have broken so quick, or if Kuota weren't being D-bags, I would have told you to pull the trigger for sure. Now all I can say is be careful, and buy from a LBS you trust if you are still thinking of going with a Kuota.


----------



## metricEee

Here is a picture of the crack. Exact same thing is happening on the other side as well.


----------



## PezTech

+1 for buying from Authorised dealers rather than Ebay like the frame above...


When a bike is sold on ebay from someone who is not a dealer and the product has no warranty, Kuota will still help, as they offered to do for the bike above. But they're not going to handle it as they would a simple warranty when the bike isn't purchased from an authorised dealer.


As for me, I've had 4 Kuota testers now and purchased two of them at the end of the test.

One Kredo (2 years and still rolling strong. And bought the Last test bike too... A KOM.


Both have been Very nice bikes with loads of miles and I have 7 other people I ride with that have Kharma, Kebel, Kredo and Khan. No problems with any of them,

One had a crash replacement (bent the derailure and also had cracks like above) but Kuota gave them a crash replacement deal well below cost.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Kuota Kalibur Time Trial Bike*

Built this Kuota Kalibur up last year, weighs 7.1kg with Reynolds wheelset. Has been a solid time trial bike, use mainly the Pro Disc and Pro 4-Rays wheels. 
My only complaint is the seat post clamp placement (on both sides of seat tube), catch my cycling short legs on them every now and then. 



















Specifications:-

Wheels:- Pro (Shimano) Disc Wheel, Pro (Shimano) 4-Rays Front Wheel, Reynolds Stratus & Zipp 808
Pedals:- Time RXS Carbon
Crankset:- SRAM Red 53/48T - 172.5mm
Bottom Bracket:- SRAM Red - Blackbox Ceramic Bearings
Chain:- Shimano Dura-Ace
Cassette:- SRAM Red 11 - 23
Front Derailleur:- SRAM Red (Braze On) - Modified for 48T Chainring
Rear Derailleur:- SRAM Red - Blackbox Ceramic Bearings
Shifters:- SRAM TT Bar End
Handlebars:- Vision Base Bar (Aluminium)
Aero Bars:- Vision Carbon Pro - Racing Bend (with Armrests off Vision Mini TT Bars)
Stem:- Vision Sizemore - 90mm
Brake Levers:- Vision Aero Brake Lever
Brake Calipers:- Zero Gravity OG 06 Ti - Swiss Stop Brake Pads (Yellow)
Saddle:- San Marco Regal
Seatpost:- Kuota Carbon 74 Degree
Computer:- Mavic Wintech ES (with front E-Skewer)
Cabling:- Nokon


----------



## Kuma601

Nice...thanks for sharing.

Curious about your seat post clamp...can you snap a close-up?


----------



## 585opti

I have a Kharma that is my "winter bike". Really love it. Great bike. Photo attached.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Kuota Kalibur Seat Clamp*



Kuma601 said:


> Curious about your seat post clamp...can you snap a close-up?


----------



## Larry87

*Another "Winter Bike"*

I've been running the Kross bike for a few months now and quite enjoy it. Didn't get around to race it but have been using as my winter training bike complete with SKS fenders. I realize this is a race bike but would be nice to have fender mounts as so many of us use a cross bike in the winter months here in Vancouver BC.


----------



## Kuma601

That is a bit odd to have the clamp that way...I can see getting caught too.

The '09 Kharma looks pretty nice with the rear wheel ST clearance, I'm curious how it will ride compared to the previous generation of Kharma frames. Tempting but I have a lot more miles left on my '08 Kharma.


----------



## saba

*Kuota Khan*

My big complaint about this bike is there is no K in Italian, drives my fiancee from Montedoro crazy

PS
I love my bike
<a href="https://img361.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sell006al6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img361.imageshack.us/img361/5704/sell006al6.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="https://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img361/5704/sell006al6.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="https://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## 585opti

saba said:


> My big complaint about this bike is there is no K in Italian, drives my fiancee from Montedoro crazy
> 
> PS
> I love my bike
> <a href="https://img361.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sell006al6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img361.imageshack.us/img361/5704/sell006al6.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="https://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img361/5704/sell006al6.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="https://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


Agreed, and what is with the logo. An Italian company with a stylized K for a head tube logo? No crest? Such a shame. Love my bike but it would be cool if they came up with something. Also, a sticker with "Designed in Italy" for the frames not made in Italy.


----------



## theone29

can someone with a kredo, take a picture of the bottom bracket cable guide for me. i need to get one. thanks.


----------

